# UPDATE-All safe!Twelve Goldens Available for Adoption in California Animal Shelter



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at those beautiful faces. I hope they all find loving homes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope they do too. 

Sure wish they weren't in CA, there's a few girls I'd like to adopt.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw this as well. They are quite a beautiful group of dogs. I'm hopeful they'll get into good rescues/homes


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What beautiful dogs! I hope that they will all find good homes also. I suspect most will be in new homes by Thanksgiving


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I live in CA and read about this case, an absolutely horrific and tragic situation. I hope these 150 animals find loving homes and a safe living environment.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

How sad  I hope all the dogs find loving homes (Goldens and otherwise).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:

Thanks so much for posting this. Praying they All find very loving and caring homes soon!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

What sweethearts!!! Do hope someone adopts them, and they find their forever home...so sad....


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

I am so glad I don't live in California. I couldn't resist one of these sweeties. Look at Meadow! She's probably just been brood-stock in her life up to this point, but she still daintily crosses her paws. What a sweetheart. Why is she "RESCUE ONLY"? Does that mean she has bad behavioral issues?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This is so sad for all of the dogs, if there was one thing I could change in the dog world it would be to end such suffering as this. Thankfully these dogs will get a second chance, praying they all get their wonderful forever homes that they so deserve. 

'Rescue only' can indicate behavior issues or it can also indicate that she is extremely fearful and needs a special forever home. Joseph, my lab mix, was 'rescue only' due to his behavior issues, extremely fearful dogs, like my Charlie, don't often get a second chance in shelters, due to the possibility of them being a 'bite risk' in an effort to protect themselves from (what they perceive) is a threat, or further harm.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I hope they do too.
> 
> Sure wish they weren't in CA, there's a few girls I'd like to adopt.



Me too, they are beautiful as well as young. The main golden rescue in Wisconsin stopped taking apps again a couple of months ago. When I got Harley and had gone to see the goldens one of their foster homes had it was unreal seeing all these young gorgeous dogs who had been given up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I did some searching about these dogs that were seized, this happened about 5 months ago, the Investigation is not completed, but at least the dogs are now available for adoption. They were living in horrific conditions.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

"Rescue only" could also mean that the dog has tested positive for heartworm. It is fairly common for some shelters to list heartworm positive dogs as "rescue only" in addition to the reasons Charliethree listed in her post. No idea what the reason for it in this case is however.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*ALL Safe, adopted or went into Rescue*

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of...760179614133/1299994620057345/?type=3&theater


*UPDATE* .. ALL GOLDENS ARE SAFE

UPDATE .. all Goldens are safe with rescue/adoption!
Of the 55 hoarding dogs seized, only 6 are still at the shelter needing rescue/adoption .. 3 x Chi, 1 Lab girl, 1 boy listed as Weimaraner/Lab mix and 1 Poodle.


http://www.sbsun.com/social-affairs...-devore-to-adopt-dogs-rescued-from-puppy-mill


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's such great news, I hope the remaining pups find forever homes soon!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

So glad to hear that so many dogs have found a home. I hope the remaining ones find homes too!

What a terrible and sad situation. If there can possibly be a silver lining, its that when these events make the news, adoptions from shelters increase dramatically. Two years ago 199 dogs were seized from a home up here in Massachusetts, and were sent to different shelters across the state, but primarily in Boston. They were almost all adopted immediately, and a lot of dogs who were already waiting for forever homes got adopted too!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So so sad, but so wonderful they've adopted so many of them!!


----------

